# Best glue for plastic - outdoor buildings



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All,

What glue do you recommend for gluing plastic buildings together with that are going to be outdoors? Would love to hear what has worked (as well as what doesn't!) Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Rich, you are a week late getting back here.... 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/23/aft/128535/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

There you go. 

John


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

John, 

Thanks! I tried to search the forums but it blows up with a message stating "Error occurred: forums not available"


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That's ok, I had a shortcut to the link. 

John


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Probably the only other question I would have then is what is the fastest drying? (while still maintaining strength)


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

I moved this question to the previous thread, thanks all!


----------

